# Private pond.



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey all.
Me and a buddy were fishing a small local pond today and 2 men approached us stating that they had just bought the land.
They said today is the last day we can fish here.
I guess my question is, if the state stocked this pond, are they allowed to make it private?
How would i go about finding out who stocked it?
We have fished it for the past few years (decent bass) and would really hate to lose this spot.
Any ideas on who to contact would be appreciated.
Also, I did look on the Wood county property map, and it shows the pond as a separate parcel.
Thanks. 
Attached a map to hopefully explain it better.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have herd that if the state sticks it. The owners must give written permission to fish it but if there are new owners you would probably need new written permission. 
I could be right or wrong. You are not gonna get a definite answer here. Contact the dnr. 
But honestly these ponds are a dime a dozen (even some of the public ones just do some homework). I would just move along. If they are indeed the new owners they obviously don't want you there...
Good luck


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

My understanding is that if you are willing to allow public fishing the State will put together a stocking program and contribute to the stocking of a pond/lake. I have no idea if there is a stipulated time period attached to this agreement for the public access condition. If the property sells and the buyer purchases all of the land that encompasses the pond I'm not sure you have any recourse. I' can't imagine that the state would put a 'public fishing' deed restriction on a piece of property that has on it a state stocked pond. If the purchaser only owns a portion of the property that borders the water, like it appears in your photo, then they have no say in what the other property owners allow, unless there is a covenant that is included in the deeds to the adjoining properties that requires unanimous consent for trespass privileges.

It might be a bit complicated, I recommend you contact the Wood County Tax department and see if you can determine who the actual controller of this water is for a first step. And if is the purchaser, then get a hold of the ODNR and see if the public access requirement transfers with a deed or does it drop off. If one of the other adjacent properties has rights to the water you can solicit them for permission to fish. Could be a headache, hope it is a good hole.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I think everyone has heard that at some point or another , but from what I understand , it's only partially true. 

There are grants and programs out there that help with building a pond. I'm not sure about stocking a pond. Some of those grants come from soil and water conservation districts, ODNR, NRCS, EPA, etc. And some come with stipulations of public access. However, from what I understand, they also co km email with expiration periods. Example, "must allow public access for 5 years from the date of Grant application if accepted" or something along those lines.


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies.
I'm thinking my best bet is to try and get a hold of the owner and try to work out a deal.
The reason i like this pond , compared to the other ponds in this area, is that its no more than 3 minuets from work.
And its one of those spots where you're almost guaranteed to catch something each time you're there.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

beaver said:


> I think everyone has heard that at some point or another , but from what I understand , it's only partially true.
> 
> There are grants and programs out there that help with building a pond. I'm not sure about stocking a pond. Some of those grants come from soil and water conservation districts, ODNR, NRCS, EPA, etc. And some come with stipulations of public access. However, from what I understand, they also co km email with expiration periods. Example, "must allow public access for 5 years from the date of Grant application if accepted" or something along those lines.


SWCD and NRCS both told me that there is no financial assistance for building private ponds. I am not aware of any state or federal funding at all. Do you have any specific information on this?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll add when I "herd" this was like 20 years ago,lol....
I'd go with your current plan for sure


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Let me do some digging. I haven't looked into it in a while. Maybe they only do "wetlands" now. 

We have a meeting coming up in a couple weeks and there will be an NRCS and USDA rep there. I'll get some more definitive answers there.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks, let us know what they say. Ask the USDA guy if they can get back to me on my CRP contract application from last year. I actually just called my FSA guy today. He said that no one has heard back on their CRP contract applications from last year. He said that I will get an answer back faster by reapplying for 2017, which I went ahead and did today. There are multiple wetland programs out there, but nothing that I have found for ponds.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

What County?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Union


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

It's really pretty simple the owner tells you your done fishing there. Then it is time to find a new fishing hole. Trespassing is against the law. Best thing to do is get to know the new owners and get permission. Not that easy anymore with of the sue happy people out there now a days.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My question is , did you have permission from the actual owner previously and, if so, have you contacted them to ask your questions on the change of ownership, stocking, etc. ?


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Never had permission from previous owner, but never talked to them either.
I know of a few other people that fish it and have never been told to leave.
Police patrol this area (Rossford) quite a bit and I have spoken to them on several occasion they have never been called out there for trespassing.
They're not sure who technically own it either.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It's real easy to find out who owns a parcel using the county auditors website.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Real easy to figure out ownership & get proper permission instead of assuming you are allowed to be there.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Those ponds were dug for the overpasses along I-75 back in the 60s. I knew of one closer to Findlay that the state dug and then stocked it in 1971. The owner of the land got to keep all rights to the land after the state was done with it. Simple check of the Wood county auditor will show who pays the taxes.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

ress said:


> Those ponds were dug for the overpasses along I-75 back in the 60s. I knew of one closer to Findlay that the state dug and then stocked it in 1971. The owner of the land got to keep all rights to the land after the state was done with it. Simple check of the Wood county auditor will show who pays the taxes.


That's a pretty common way borrow pits are handled. Landowner gets paid pretty handsomely for the ground, then gets a pond back. I'm not sure about the stocking part, but I wouldn't doubt it because it doesn't cost squat to stock a pond compared to everything else on a highway project.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

supercanoe said:


> Thanks, let us know what they say. Ask the USDA guy if they can get back to me on my CRP contract application from last year. I actually just called my FSA guy today. He said that no one has heard back on their CRP contract applications from last year. He said that I will get an answer back faster by reapplying for 2017, which I went ahead and did today. There are multiple wetland programs out there, but nothing that I have found for ponds.


They probably hit the acres limit for enrollment for 2016. That's a pretty common thing to happen.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Sciotodarby said:


> They probably hit the acres limit for enrollment for 2016. That's a pretty common thing to happen.


That's not the problem. No one has been approved or denied from 2016 applications. The people in Washington have simply not reviewed the contract applications.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

As a property owner...
If I ran you off my property and you keep coming back, I would have you charged with trespassing. How it goes from there is up to you...

Look for another spot to fish


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

According to the Wood County Auditors site this is the company that owns the pond and parcel of land http://auditor.co.wood.oh.us/Data.aspx?ParcelID=T68-300-260301001001


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Are you certain the two that approached you are the owners?? Maybe they are just like you but want the pond to themselves......


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

BlueMax said:


> Are you certain the two that approached you are the owners?? Maybe they are just like you but want the pond to themselves......


You mean trespassers wanting to run trespassers off? No honor among thieves huh....


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It always amazes me hearing stories about guys getting ran off of properties that they have "permission " on by the "new" owners. I always wonder how they didn't know it had been sold if they actually had permission from the original owners. Property sales aren't exactly quick and painless. There is usually a long process of negotiations and paper work. I always thought if I was checking in with my landowners enough to keep and get permission, it would be made known.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I was ran off my own property by trespassers who had the drop on me and my old Lab. I backed off from the confrontation. I do not know how those guys got that Chevy truck off my place without the coil packs(?) off one side of the engine, tho'...


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

spikeg79 said:


> According to the Wood County Auditors site this is the company that owns the pond and parcel of land http://auditor.co.wood.oh.us/Data.aspx?ParcelID=T68-300-260301001001


Look it up on the Secretary of State website and you'll know who the partners of the LLC are.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Check the auditors site from above again. Enter the parcel number, select the sales tab and you can see a sales history. The last sale of that parcel was 10/30/12. Either they have not updated their website since the transaction or you were lied to.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

ErieRider said:


> Check the auditors site from above again. Enter the parcel number, select the sales tab and you can see a sales history. The last sale of that parcel was 10/30/12. Either they have not updated their website since the transaction or you were lied to.


Sales history can take a while to show up. If you search recent sales it's more accurate.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Sciotodarby said:


> Sales history can take a while to show up. If you search recent sales it's more accurate.


Mine posted within two weeks. Like I said it was either not sold our not updated yet.


----------

